# TiVO VOD not working



## CaptBobH (Dec 14, 2012)

I also posted this in the general section for the most exposure, as I see someone posted a similar if not the exact same problem here back in June without any resolution. 

So I have a NEW TiVo unit and it's HARD WIRED to my Internet router...the first couple of days I had no trouble downloading old TV shows like Men of a Certain Age on channel 1245 (TNT)...then our of the blue it stopped downloading them...it puts them in queue and then starting it's "Preparing" cycle...after 1-2 minutes it then shows no shows in "Queue" to download...then if you go to "To Do" list and enter history it shows that show "WAS NOT FOUND" and so nothing ever gets downloaded from the DirecTV on Demand....after SEVERAL times on the phone with the techs at D* they now insist I need a "Wireless Cinema Connection Kit"...I REALLY don't think this is going to help but it's being sent to me...

They could not answer how I downloaded the show when I first got this unit...AND BTW....I CAN STILL DOWNLOAD their FREE Extended Previews of Paid per View shows....

Can anyone here help explain this and do you think this "KIT" they are sending will solve my problem.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR TIME...

Bob


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Hard to say. The DirecTV tech I had at my house said that using Ethernet caused various troubles and set me up with the CCK. I will comment that there does not seem to be a way to configure the CCK with a THR22 - it had to be done through my HR21 - so you may get the CCK and not be able to use it.


----------



## CaptBobH (Dec 14, 2012)

Well they sent me a Wireless Cinema Kit.....useless......it can not be configured with a TiVo unit...all instructions tell you how to get it to work with a D* DVR...

Now they are sending me some filters and a DECA......but this time they are having a installer come and do it....

It's just hard for me to believe that EVERYONE who has a TiVo unit doesn't download from the VOD........and D* has no idea how to correct the problem...

ANYONE....ANYONE....ANYONE


----------



## tarbox (Dec 16, 2012)

Same thing here. When I first called, I talked to someone who was sure that I just needed to reset my internet... The next tech I talked to acknowledged that THey have a problem and were woking on it.


----------



## CaptBobH (Dec 14, 2012)

I found this searching the Internet.....can any of you tech guys comment on this procedure and tell me it this is FINALLY going to resolve my issue of not being able to download VOD using my TiVo....make SURE you read it all the way to the end of page 2.

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=11051838


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I am dubious - there seems to be a lot of conflicting information about what works and what doesn't.


----------



## CaptBobH (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm *REALLY* surprised no here has a answer to how to download VOD TV shows on a TiVo unit...


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't think I have ever gotten it to work.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have gotten it to work before but here lately i can't download anything from hbo and others. I can still download directv cinema movies.


----------



## CaptBobH (Dec 14, 2012)

I've been complaining for a nearly a month with D* and tomorrow they are sending me a tech to fix it no matter what it needs at their cost..so we'll see and I'll post the results for others here.

Bob


----------



## CaptBobH (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry folks....I forgot to update this.....The tech guy came out and couldn't find anything wrong with my unit...but they have little or NO experience with a TiVo unit....he finally said he "THINKS" I may need to open up more ports on my internet to get these downloads from DirecTV ......a few days later I tried a couple of PAY downloads instead of the FREE downloads from channels like TNT or TBS, etc......I have NO PROBLEMS whatsoever downloading anything I have to pay for...but can't download any programs that are FREE...EXCEPT a FREE 10 minute preview download....

I don't believe there is anything wrong with my unit or my internet....it's all on DirecTV's end IMHO....

Anyone else here get to download FREE TV channels that DirecTV offers ? ? ?


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have been having trouble downloading from any on demand channels except showtime and directv cinema. This problem seems to show every few months for me.


----------



## CaptBobH (Dec 14, 2012)

NOW......ALL my downloads are working....of course my show I was interested in "Men of a Certain Age" is no longer available to download from TNT....I have also notice that all those free channels have much less to download....


----------



## brauck-man (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey guys, I am having the same issue as well. None of the VOD stuff is working for me.

Now, I work for a major networking manufacturer and I am running my own gear here at home for my internet firewall. 

I did some packet captures and noticed the following:

1. If I run the Diags on the Tivo to have it connect up to the DTV service, I can see traffic going out to the internet and coming back just fine.
2. if I search for a TV show and select the VoD option, I can see the Tivo query a different server at DTV and see traffic coming back. I assume this is the list of shows available.
3. When I select a specific show to download, I see the Tivo do NOTHING. No DNS queries, no HTTP queries back to DTV, no nothing.

This is clearly a software bug and it needs to be addressed.

I called DTV tonight and explained my tests to them. The agent said that she'd talk to her supervisor. After about 5 min on hold, she told me that she'd be filling a bug with the developers. She got my current software revision which is 018A.

She said that the developers may be pushing a patch out to my Tivo within a week or so and if I didn't hear back within a week or so to call back in.

You bet I will.

Just thought I'd share my findings.

Thanks

Brauck-man


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

I have a Directv TiVo as well. No problem here. I do noticed that it has 2 network inputs in back of the receiver. Plug your network cable into the other one see if that helps. If not, totally reset the TiVo to factory state (this should be the last option).


----------



## CaptBobH (Dec 14, 2012)

I just tried yesterday afternoon to down load some free TV Show....WOULD NOT download again...then tried FREE Previews....they now will NOT download and they always did....this is just after I had it down loading anything I wanted as I posted above....I haven't tried a PAY down load yet but I'm guessing it will work.

BTW.....brauck-man.......they told me the same BS that they would have a tech bulletin made out and if it doesn't work in a week to call back...I called back and they just gave me the run around and said they knew nothing about a tech bulletin to the tech department for a patch.


----------



## brauck-man (Sep 4, 2007)

CaptBobH said:


> I just tried yesterday afternoon to down load some free TV Show....WOULD NOT download again...then tried FREE Previews....they now will NOT download and they always did....this is just after I had it down loading anything I wanted as I posted above....I haven't tried a PAY down load yet but I'm guessing it will work.
> 
> BTW.....brauck-man.......they told me the same BS that they would have a tech bulletin made out and if it doesn't work in a week to call back...I called back and they just gave me the run around and said they knew nothing about a tech bulletin to the tech department for a patch.


Heh...yeah...figured as much when they didn't give me a ticket number or the like. Fortunately, I know the Director of DirecTV's Datacenters (long time friend) and I will bug him if I don't get any joy from this experiment.

This is clearly a software bug and I will not stop until I get somewhere. This is absolute crap that I am paying for a service that doesn't work as advertised. Been with DTV since '99 and I'm not afraid of yelling very loudly at them.


----------



## CaptBobH (Dec 14, 2012)

brauck-man said:


> Heh...yeah...figured as much when they didn't give me a ticket number or the like. Fortunately, I know the Director of DirecTV's Datacenters (long time friend) and I will bug him if I don't get any joy from this experiment.
> 
> This is clearly a software bug and I will not stop until I get somewhere. This is absolute crap that I am paying for a service that doesn't work as advertised. Been with DTV since '99 and I'm not afraid of yelling very loudly at them.


I have been a customer with D* since Jan 1997...I installed my own dish back then....and several others for friends....they don't seem to care...they have been screwing with me on this download crap for over 2 months...works...don't work...works....don't work.....GUESS what....it's working right now....I'm downloading some Nurse Jackie shows...the pilot and hopefully 9 more......

PLEASE.....PLEASE.....PLEASE....if you get to the bottom of this, INCLUDE ME... 

Bob


----------



## dberes_1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Like Capt Bob and Brauck-Man - I have the same issue - Same Tivo unit with 018A software, using wireless cinema kit. I too have been with DTV since 96, through every iteration of Receivers DTV has provided - Back in the day having to increase hard-drive space on SAT-T60's to the NEW Tivo's - which I was anxiously awaiting - The Cinema Kit isn't user friendly for Tivo - I had to hook my laptop up in and login to unit and manually configure it as it wouldn't take the network settings correctly. For about 3 months I was able to do VOD - now, everytime I try it hangs at preparing - hit "c" to watch your "queue" and it will just disappear after a 2 minute time-out - I also sniffed the packets like you did Brauck-Man - and saw the same behavior - it's doing nothing on the request - I don't see a packet even coming out of the unit. I called DTV support - which I HATE to do - and they had no clue - at least you were told it's a bug - I was told the Tivo unit does not work with Directv Cinema - *sigh* - Do we have any updates on new software revision coming out that will fix this issue? This is really frustrating, and I don't want to give up my Tivo for an HR24 model.


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

The problem with TiVo is no carrier (cable or satellite) is going to support it as well as their own platform. They will just do the minimum to satisfy FCC requirements. I like TiVo but have given In. I now accept the inferior DVR that Directv offers because its better than the inferior DVR Time Warner or U-verse offer. The majority of Americans don't seem to care so nothing will change. To the masses a DVR is a DVR.


----------



## curtsizemore (Feb 18, 2013)

I have found that I can download VOD from HBO, Starz and History channels. Can we start a running list of the ones everyone can download? I have all the movie channels, and I can't download Showtime or Cinamax.


----------



## CaptBobH (Dec 14, 2012)

I have downloaded from Showtime one day and then can't for a week or two...same with all the other channels....basically gave up on it.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

I downloaded a movie from cinemax today. I guess it is hit or miss on whether or not it will work. I always try to download first if it does not work I set up a recording.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah I believe this is a known issue.
This is also why I had my THR22 replaced with an HR24.


----------



## dberes_1 (Feb 22, 2013)

DirectV did finally get back to me and admitted it's a known issue that their engineers are working on - with no update on timeframe - I guess we just wait and see if it gets fixed. I imagine the urgency isn't there considering Tivo's a small % of their customer base - wait and see.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

Today I can't download anything but Directv cinema movies


----------



## deedwar (Jun 25, 2013)

I had the same problem with my DirecTV TiVo. It would get stuck at "preparing" and then tell me I had no downloads in queue. I finally got past the problem by doing a restart with the "Clear Thumb Ratings and Suggestions" option.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I had the same problem with my DirecTV TiVo. It would get stuck at "preparing" and then tell me I had no downloads in queue. I finally got past the problem by doing a restart with the "Clear Thumb Ratings and Suggestions" option.


Anyone else recently experiencing the same problem listed above should do a RBR. This is all it will take to fix the issue. Once done, your downloads should be back to normal and work fine.


----------



## bfdent (Mar 5, 2014)

I just got a DirecTV THR22 Tivo installed (which I purchased from weaknees.com) and NO on-demand content is showing up anywhere, after a week's time.
The only thing that shows up is movies you have to pay for ala pay-per-view or pay-per-view previews.
Had a tech come out today--a week and 2 days after the install and he couldn't fix it.
I had the tivo daisy chained to my smart TV (to keep my hard-wired ethernet connection for my netflix) via the second ethernet jack on the back of the tivo.
The guy said to take that out that patch cable from the tivo and wait a few days to see if it would work--what are the chances this will do anything--how about zero?
I also have a newly installed Directv branded HD dvr in another room connected the very same way as the tivo and the on-demand functions as it should on that unit.
So as of March 5, 2014, Directv on-demand on a tivo THR22 does not work at all.
Did they cut the cord on it sometime in late 2013?


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

What happens if you tune into the 1xxx channels? Or can you not see those at all?

You do need the THR22 to believe it is connected to the Internet in order to see the VOD content, not that it wlll do you any good in my experience. Does the THR22 think the network status is ok?


----------



## CaptBobH (Dec 14, 2012)

Update since I started this thread over 1 year ago.......

I went through hell with DirecTV trying to get VOD to work correctly.......as I once mentioned it worked for things I would have to pay for and free stuff but then after a week or so only pay per view stuff......so they sent me all kinds of gadgets to all onto my system.....none made sense or worked......after insisting on a tech to see what he could do they finally sent one out......and he couldn't understand why it would download pay per view stuff but not the free stuff....he left and I basically gave up.....then months later I tried it and BINGO it works fine.....so whatever DirecTV is doing on their end is the problem. Bottomline now is I don't even bother to use VOD anymore and plan on pulling the plug on DirecTV because of their never ending HIGH COST....so come good weather, goodbye DirecTV and hello rooftop antenna.... 

I hope the rest of you can get your issues cleared up with DirecTV......for me many years ago, they were a option to the hated cable company.....now they are just a wireless cable company IMHO.


----------

